# RCA cables....



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you think one is better than the other?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10236&cs_id=1023603&p_id=2682&seq=1&format=2

http://www.accessories4less.com//ma...ital-Coaxial-Audio-Cable-2m-6.5ft/1.html?c=sn


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Probably not enough for anyone to hear a difference. Personally, I would go with the monoprice. I have used monoprice analog interconnects, toslink cables, and HDMI cables and have no complaints, considering the price.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

+1. I have a bunch of Monoprice cables and I've never had any issues with any of them. They're good quality at a good price.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I would go with Monoprice also, should not be any difference in the cables, except for the length. One is 6.5 ft & the other is 12 ft. What are you using the cable for that you need on that long?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I cringe to even think about the number of times I have written the word Monoprice. If I had a Nickel...
Best,
J


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Tonto said:


> I would go with Monoprice also, should not be any difference in the cables, except for the length. One is 6.5 ft & the other is 12 ft. What are you using the cable for that you need on that long?


thanks i only need 6 ft to go from my processor to my amp. i may even only need 3 ft's. im sure shorter is better.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

mono price for the win!


----------

